# Pigeon poop as fertilizer



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Below is a photograph of my neighbour with a pile of composted pigeon poop at his feet. You can see how rich the resulting soil is in comparison to the allotment earth.

I was doing a little research on pigeons and fertilisers when I came accross a site for Deter a Pigeon ( I think they are San Francisco based). It covered the use of pigeon poop as a fertilizer and I was so impressed by their "21 Amazing facts you didn't know about pigeons" that I have favourited it for information for pigeon trading cards.

http://www.deterapigeon.com/21-amazing-facts-about-pigeons.htm


Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is fantastic...thank you for sharing that link! It probably should be stickied somewhere.......


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Cynthia,
What is the best way to compost pigeon droppings?
I have tried putting the droppings directly in my flowerbeds when I clean the aviary, but there must be a better way. 

Anyone have a good recipe for this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link. I saw it before but forgot to save it in my favorites. It was the first site I thought of when the trading card idea popped up.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, CYNTHIA!!!

That pigeon link has been added to My Favorites!! That link is the best, comprehensive informational one that I've seen!

Definitely has MY VOTE for a STICKY!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says, "I approve, on behalf of all my species!")


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Moon,
I pile them between my kitboxes, mix in a some grass clippings and feathers, pine needles, whatever. Let em sit and water them occasionally. After a few days the flys will go away. I sprinkle a little "Halts" on the pile to keep any seed from germinating also ensuring it is clean when I use it in the garden. 
After a few weeks turn it over with a spade monthly. It doesn`t take very long for the worms to get it broken down, smelling and like a really great rich soil. Just dont get in a hurry, it is pretty hot.



I sprinkle the clean scrapings right onto the grass.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In the UK everyone has become very green and keen on recycling. The council provided us with composters and I just empty the pigeon droppings into those (I have two) , keep it moist and wait.

Cynthia


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I compost my pigeon droppings using a purpose made compost bin, mix with the days leaves and leave for a few days or weeks and voila, we get fertiliser.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I am going to give this composting thing a try!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Get a compost bin - looks like a upside down garbage cann with holes. you also can make your own one. depending on your climate you may need to buy some decomposing bacteria to get it started.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I like the sixth one,The religious significance of the pigeon.

I have to feed the pigeons for religious reasons, my neighbor would love that one. I could just imagine telling her I'm feeding pigeons because I don't want to be hungry in my next life. She already thinks I'm crazy. I avoid her as much as possible.  

I vote for a sticky please . My desktop and files are a mess.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

A little late, but I use my pigeon droppings to start onions and daikons in pots.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this GW.
I have been saving some poo this last year. I have a decent amount and will be using it in the garden.
Does anyone have anymore info on it? It is pretty hot eh? Not good to mix straight into soil, i.e. needs to be composted first right?

I am building a a 8x24' raised bed and like to keep my gardening simple.
I usually use simple things like bone/blood meal fish emulsions ect.
I love organic gardening with these simple fertilizers as it is almost impossible to over do things. 

So my main question to whomever is how should I prepare my soil for instant planting using pigeon poo. Is it even possible?
TIA.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

AZCorbin said:


> Thanks for bumping this GW.
> I have been saving some poo this last year. I have a decent amount and will be using it in the garden.
> Does anyone have anymore info on it? It is pretty hot eh? Not good to mix straight into soil, i.e. needs to be composted first right?
> 
> ...


I let mine dry out, and then actually put it in a coffee mill used for this sole purpose. You can pick one up at a Salvation Army or Goodwill for a dollar or two...... then I blend it into a fine powder. I then mix it with my compost, and it creates a very rich soil.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> Thanks for bumping this GW.
> I have been saving some poo this last year. I have a decent amount and will be using it in the garden.
> Does anyone have anymore info on it? It is pretty hot eh? Not good to mix straight into soil, i.e. needs to be composted first right?
> 
> ...


I have an area down the back where I mix it in with soil and let it sit for about a year before putting it on the garden, It is quite strong to put striaght on but I guess if you dug it down deep at the back of the garden it could work


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I have an area down the back where I mix it in with soil and let it sit for about a year before putting it on the garden, It is quite strong to put striaght on but I guess if you dug it down deep at the back of the garden it could work


yeah, I use a small amount....... for house plants, I merely sprinkle 10-12 pieces into the soil every month.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

As NZ has said it is better to compost it first to mellow it out... we have two horses and what they give us is like black gold!..lol.. the roses and really everything loves manure.. just have to add other things as well so you have a balance.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been using my pigeon poo for some years , there are two ways I know how people use it 

(1) is to establish a drum where water is added to it ......you allow it to sit there over a week or two , perhaps stirring it on the odd occassion and there you have it ........a liquid fertilizer .

(2) My preferred method .....to prepare the beds or area , then dig the droppings thru the soil .......I water it in over the next week or two . I attribute most of my success in my garden from using pigeon poop .....it's all I use and I swear by it 

A couple of pics of my garden attached


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The white part of droppings is Uric acid and ammonia. In other words pee. It is very strong. It would work well in a methane digester. The only poo that can be used without danger of burning the plants is rabbit dung. I have read about greenhouses that use live rabbits to help provide heat, organic fertilizer, and when the poo is composted high end top soil. One operation even made money selling the worms.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

whytwings said:


> I've been using my pigeon poo for some years , there are two ways I know how people use it
> 
> (1) is to establish a drum where water is added to it ......you allow it to sit there over a week or two , perhaps stirring it on the odd occassion and there you have it ........a liquid fertilizer .
> 
> ...


That is lovely!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Wayne Johnson said:


> The white part of droppings is Uric acid and ammonia. In other words pee. It is very strong. It would work well in a methane digester. *The only poo that can be used without danger of burning the plants is rabbit dung*. I have read about greenhouses that use live rabbits to help provide heat, organic fertilizer, and when the poo is composted high end top soil. One operation even made money selling the worms.


Any animal excretement can be used as a fertilizer, given the right amout of time to "mature".
Think about it, its part of the natural eco system. 
Some animals bury their poo, which is the equivalent of composting it.
Pigeon poo once dried out breaks down in the earth very quickly and 
is good as a fertilizer.
In medieval times wealthy folks dovecotes in the UK were protected by armed guards.
Not to protect the birds, but to protect the theft of their poop as it was one of the best fertilizers around, and didnt require much time to mature.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I meant raw, straight from the rabbit. All others must be composted first.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Guano was for a very long time a high value commodity around the world as fertilizer. It is bat dung.


----------

